# lens fungus



## haring (Nov 4, 2010)

You can find a lot of "how to..." articles on lens fungus on the net.  But I still curious about your personal opinion about how to prevent  lens fungus.  I live in Miami and I shoot a lot of destination weddings  in the Caribbean where humidity is high all around the year. Therefore  lens fungus is something I am concerned about.
- I keep my gear air conditioned all the time.
- when I am outside I always take them out of the leader case so they get fresh air. 

What do you think?


----------



## brianT (Nov 4, 2010)

You can do something like this:

Beating Lens Fungus | The Digital Photo Experience


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 4, 2010)

Use silica gel bags (dessicant) in your equipment bag. They're free with some products that you buy or can get them for very cheap on eBay. Once used, recharge them in your oven and use again.

If fungus is already established, leave lens wide open pointing at the sun path. UV usually kills the fungus.


----------



## j-dogg (Nov 4, 2010)

Mitica100 said:


> Use silica gel bags (dessicant) in your equipment bag. They're free with some products that you buy or can get them for very cheap on eBay. Once used, recharge them in your oven and use again.
> 
> If fungus is already established, leave lens wide open pointing at the sun path. UV usually kills the fungus.



^^^that. /thread


----------



## KmH (Nov 4, 2010)

You need several of these reusable dessicant containers.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/442851-REG/Archival_Methods_53_001.html

I keep 2 of them in each of my gear bags.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 5, 2010)

I live in the tropics in Australia. It basically has a 100% humidity here all summer. The only lens which ever got a fungus problem was sitting in a damp cupboard unused for 10 years.

- Use your lenses. That alone will limit the amount of fungus, unless the only time you use them is at night.
- Store your lenses in a dry place. You have air-conditioning so it sounds likes this is covered. Fungus needs time and the right conditions to grow, it doesn't sound like you're going to be giving them any change.
- If you're really worried use the silica gel things as mentioned above. I personally don't worry.

If you're super anal put your lens under a UV-A light, like the kind they use in tanning salons.


----------



## Dao (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree with others.  If you use the lens often during the day, it should be fine.

Side story.  I have a set of 4 after market Enkei rims (for my wife's car) stored in my garage for 2 years (covered) (too lazy to put them back on after the winter).  I decided to put them back earlier this year and oh boy.  There are fungus type lines on all the wheels!!  The wheels have coatings on the it and I believe that is where the fungus grew!!

Of course, it stops growing now since the wheels see the Sun all the time. (At least that is what it appears to be)


----------



## haring (Nov 10, 2010)

Garbz said:


> I live in the tropics in Australia. It basically has a 100% humidity here all summer. The only lens which ever got a fungus problem was sitting in a damp cupboard unused for 10 years.
> 
> - Use your lenses. That alone will limit the amount of fungus, unless the only time you use them is at night.
> - Store your lenses in a dry place. You have air-conditioning so it sounds likes this is covered. Fungus needs time and the right conditions to grow, it doesn't sound like you're going to be giving them any change.
> ...



Thanks a lot! I guess I just worry too much. I have live in dry climate before moved to Miami.


----------



## Tony9006 (Mar 1, 2011)

I recently purchased 2 Tamron 60mm f/2 lenses. One of the lenses has some severe lens fungus. I have tried the silica gell packets, a de-humidifier, AND leaving it open and setting it in the sun, nothing. The funny thing is that it has absolutely no effect on the image, i'm just anal about the physical condition of my glass. Any more/other suggestions to get rid of this nuisance short of sending it in?It would be much appreciated. =)


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 2, 2011)

Never did anything to protect from fungus. One of my photo bags even stayed in a non-heated, non-ACed garage for 2 years and only one lens out of 7 got fungus.

Nothing I've read seems to says we actually know how fungus happens.


----------



## Garbz (Mar 2, 2011)

Tony9006 said:


> Fungus is a living organism. You can't make it evaporate. The de-humidifying, silica gel, and UV would do a lot to kill the fungus and stop it from spreadding but it won't do anything to remove it.
> 
> You can send your lens in for a service. One of my old lenses cost $100 to be properly cleaned at an authorised repairer.


----------



## Tony9006 (Mar 2, 2011)

that makes sense, thanks. ill just have to cough up the dough......again. hahaha its all good they are amazing lenses. well worth it.


----------



## slate mike (Mar 4, 2011)

Even a throuogh cleaning may leave some damage as the fungus may have affected the coating on the lens. Never had this happen, but was told by a pro I respect who is now in his own retail shop and dealing with this stuff everyday. respect


----------



## mhk1058 (Mar 4, 2011)

Love the light in the case idea.:thumbup:


----------



## myfotoguy (Mar 4, 2011)

KmH said:


> You need several of these reusable dessicant containers.
> 
> Archival Methods Desiccant Canisters (Metal Case) 53-001 B&H
> 
> I keep 2 of them in each of my gear bags.


 
Same here, I usually only use one in smaller bags though, maybe I should consider more. 

You toss them in the oven when you see pink through the window in the center. 300F for 3 hours. Like new again. 

IMO these are much better than the silica bags. You don't know when they are used up. Well, actually, some of the disposable use until done bags do have indicators whey they are "used up". Regardless, some kind of indicator or th rechargeable ones are the best way to go. In a typical summer (mild climate of MN, but it does get pretty humid) I probably recharge mine 2 or 3 times. Sometimes more.


----------

